# Pain management - How do you determine



## kumeena (Dec 23, 2011)

How do you determine the difference between the Neurolytic agent and Anestetic agent thru the Operative report.

Getting ready for CCS exam

Thank you

Merry Christmas & Happy holidays


----------



## dwaldman (Dec 24, 2011)

You could look at the section Desctruction By Neurolytic Agent (Eg, Chemical, Thermal, Electrical or Radiofrequency)

For example code 64620 Destruction by neuroltyic agent, intercoastal nerve relays by the section it is and the code descriptor that it is "destructive of the target nerve" 

Whereas, 64420 njection, anesthetic agent; intercostal nerve, single, describes in the descriptor injection of anesthetic agent and under the section Introduction/Injection of Anesthetic Agent (Nerve Block), Diagnostic or Therapeutic. Under this it references a different section for destruction by neurolytic agent

(For destruction by neurolytic agent or chemodenervation,  see 62280-62281, 6460-64681)

Also "Code 62263 describes a catheter-based treatment involving targeted injection of various substances (eg, hyptertonic saline, steroid, anesthetic) via an indwelling epidural catheter........"Code 62264 describes multiple adhesiolysis treatment sessions performed on the same day. Adhesions or scarring may be lysd by injections of neurolystic agent(s). If required, adhesions or scarring may also be lysed mechanically using a percutaneously-deployed catheter."


----------



## kumeena (Dec 26, 2011)

dwaldman said:


> You could look at the section Desctruction By Neurolytic Agent (Eg, Chemical, Thermal, Electrical or Radiofrequency)
> 
> For example code 64620 Destruction by neuroltyic agent, intercoastal nerve relays by the section it is and the code descriptor that it is "destructive of the target nerve"
> 
> ...



Thank you for your response.


----------

